# هام جدا جدا موضوع شامل يشرح بالصوت والصوره مواضيع صحيه مهمه يجب تعلمها..........!!!!!!



## fouad78 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع شامل يشرح بالصوت والصوره مواضيع صحيه مهمه يجب تعلمها 

الموضوع منقول والصيد دسم

موضوع في غاية الأهمية لكل أسرة وحتى لكل فرد، فأحيانا الشرح النظري للإسعافات الأولية لا ينفع ومن هنا قد نحتاج إلا أن نشاهد كي نتعلم وهي
أمور كثيرا ما قد تحدث في حياتنا اليومية بل أحيانا قد تتوقف حياتنا أو حياة أحد أفراد أسرتنا على المعرفة بالإسعافات الأولية
وهنا شرح بسيط جدا ومختصر مع أنه شامل لأهم المواقف الطبية التي قد نتعرض لها


قوموا فقط بالضغط على الرابط امامكم وسوف يتم تشغيل فيلم توضيحي يشرح كل عمليه إسعافيه على حده 

مقدمه عن الإسعافات الأوليه

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=4


أهداف الإسعافات الأوليه

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=1


التنفس الإصطناعي

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=10


كسور الساعد والرسغ

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=22


تنظيف مسلك الهواء

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=9


الضغط الخارجي على الصدر

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=12


كيف يدور الأكسجين في الدم

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=3


الإغماء

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=39


الصدمه

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=38


كسور الطرف السفلي

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=23


الحروق بالكهرباء

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=36


أنواع الجروح

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=24


جروح البطن

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=29


جروح العين

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=28


النزف من الفم

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=27


النزف الداخلي

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=26


محتويات حقيبة الاسعاف الأولي

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=5


الحروق الاشعائيه

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=37


أنواع الكسور

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=19


مقدمه الى الكسور

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=18


المؤثرات على التنفس

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=17


أعراض الإختناق

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=15


وضع الإفاقه

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=13


كيف نتحقق من خفقان القلب

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=11


النزف الخارجي البسيط

http://medicaljordan.com/video.asp?id=25



وأصلي إلى الرب أن لا تكونوا بحاجة إليها​


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78

مشكور اخي على الموضوع القيم

ربنا يبارك تعبك

سلام المسيح


----------



## SALVATION (22 ديسمبر 2008)

_مشكور كتيييير اخى فؤاد
يسوع يبارك حياتك​​_


----------



## viviane tarek (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*ممتاز يا فؤاد
فعلا" ربنا يعوضك لتعبك
لتجميع مثل هذا الموضوع
موضوع ممتاز ومفيد جدا"
ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد موضوع شامل ربنا يباركك يا فؤاد​


----------



## fouad78 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> fouad78
> 
> مشكور اخي على الموضوع القيم
> 
> ...



سلام والمسيح معك كمان اخي كليمو الرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكور كتيييير اخى فؤاد
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​​_



ومشكور كتير لمرورك الجميل أخي توني منور الموضوع
والرب يبارك حياتك كمان سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *ممتاز يا فؤاد
> فعلا" ربنا يعوضك لتعبك
> لتجميع مثل هذا الموضوع
> موضوع ممتاز ومفيد جدا"
> ربنا يبركك*​



وانشالله يارب تكون في فائدة للجميع
وبشكرك على تعليقك ومرورك الجميلين viviane tarek سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> بجد موضوع شامل ربنا يباركك يا فؤاد​



منور الموضوع أخي MovieMaker 
شكرا لتعليقك الجميل ومرورك الأجمل سلام المسيح​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم ايديك اخي فؤاد 
ربنا يعوضك تعبك​


----------



## fouad78 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> تسلم ايديك اخي فؤاد
> ربنا يعوضك تعبك​



وتسلمي على مرورك الجميل الرب يبارك حياتك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## جيلان (3 يناير 2009)

*بشوفهم اهه بس بجد موضوع رائع يستحق التثبيت
شكرا فؤاد*


----------



## fouad78 (3 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *بشوفهم اهه بس بجد موضوع رائع يستحق التثبيت
> شكرا فؤاد*



أنا توقعت انو يتثبت بس مش مشكلة أكيد هم شايفين أحسن مني المهم
ميرسي لمرورك يا جيلان الرب يباركك​


----------



## جيلان (3 يناير 2009)

*لا يا فؤاد لو كان قلم حر هنا كان ثبته بس هو مش موجود عشن كدى مافيش متابعة شوية*


----------



## fouad78 (3 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *لا يا فؤاد لو كان قلم حر هنا كان ثبته بس هو مش موجود عشن كدى مافيش متابعة شوية*



شكرا جزيلا الك يا جيلان كدة الواحد يتشجع
وشكرا كمان يمكن لدونا هي على ما أظن اللي ثبتت الموضوع الرب يبارككم​


----------



## مورا مارون (6 يناير 2009)




----------



## fouad78 (8 يناير 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


>



منورة الموضوع يا مورا ماورن ميرسي لمرورك سلام المسيح​


----------



## جيلان (1 أبريل 2009)

*يٌفك من التثبيت
ميرسى يا فؤاد لمجهودك الواضح جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

